

Show time in CSS - PhilipA
https://cssanimation.rocks/clocks/

======
markild
Though a bit off topic, the tech behind the swiss railway clock [1] might be
of interest to anyone that hasn't read about it.

I escpecially enjoy this "low tech" approach to clock synchronization:

> The second hand is driven by an electrical motor independent of the master
> clock.

> It requires only about 58.5 seconds to circle the face, then the hand pauses
> briefly at the top of the clock.

> It starts a new rotation as soon as it receives the next minute impulse from
> the master clock

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_railway_clock#Technology](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swiss_railway_clock#Technology)

